
Robins can see magnetic fields, but only if their vision is sharp - iamelgringo
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/notrocketscience/2010/07/08/robins-can-literally-see-magnetic-fields-but-only-if-their-vision-is-sharp/
======
hugh3
Question: if this ability is so easy to evolve, why don't we all have it? Any
animal that moves around a lot could probably benefit from being able to
directly sense the Earth's magnetic field.

~~~
jbert
Because you're not descended from creatures who migrated sufficiently often or
far for this to be a significant advantage in their reproductive efficiency.

~~~
Tamerlin
I just wrote something similar in another reply. :)

------
TallGuyShort
I wonder if the slanted light/dark bands has anything to do with why birds
seem to tilt their heads as they look around.

~~~
thefool
Thats probably because (most) birds don't have binocular vision and thus need
to turn their head to get a better look at you.

------
drKarl
It sounds like a natural Augmented Reality HUD. Interesting...

~~~
sliverstorm
Not nearly as interesting as the fact that it only happens in the one eye, not
the other!

~~~
Sharlin
It probably happens in both eyes but only the left hemisphere (handling input
from the right eye) is wired to do the pattern recognition needed.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I wonder if there's any "left-eyed" robins out there.

